# urxvt ja erikoismerkit?

## Obi-Lan

Olen kokeillut tässä eri x terminaaleja ja rxvt-unicodessa olisi muuten about kaikki ominaisuudet, mutta sellaisen asian huomasin, että jotkut erikoismerkit eivät tulostu, esim. ~ ^ ' `. Näppiskartta muuten tuntuis olevan kohdillaan, merkit tulee sieltä mistä pitää ja alt-gr toimii kanssa. Millähän nämä merkit saisi tulostumaan?

EDIT. Ja se vielä, että toi ei näy pypanelin taskbarissa ollenkaan? Openboxin omassa kylläkin...

----------

## pussi

 *Obi-Lan wrote:*   

> Olen kokeillut tässä eri x terminaaleja ja rxvt-unicodessa olisi muuten about kaikki ominaisuudet, mutta sellaisen asian huomasin, että jotkut erikoismerkit eivät tulostu, esim. ~ ^ ' `. Näppiskartta muuten tuntuis olevan kohdillaan, merkit tulee sieltä mistä pitää ja alt-gr toimii kanssa. Millähän nämä merkit saisi tulostumaan?

 onhan unicode käytössä?

 *Obi-Lan wrote:*   

> EDIT. Ja se vielä, että toi ei näy pypanelin taskbarissa ollenkaan? Openboxin omassa kylläkin...

 nyt huijaat.. openboxissa ei ole omaa taskbaria :P

----------

## Obi-Lan

Joo on unicode käytössä ja nämä merkit toimivat kyllä kaikkialla muualla. Ja tarkoitin sitä openboxin prosessilistaa, minkä saa auki hiiren keskinapilla.

----------

